# /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db default file permissions?



## vsoto (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,

After some upgrading I somehow ended up with:

----------  1 root  wheel  21815296 Sep  8 19:47 /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db

and now I can't use portversion and similar as a normal user. I'm not sure if the file permissions are to blame, but in case they are: What are the default file permissions for pkgdb.db?

Thanks,

V.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

```
dice@molly:~>ll /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db 
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  4004864 Apr  5 15:34 /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
```


----------

